# Pre-eclampsia



## rita23 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi. I'm type 1 diabetic. I have a healthy 2 1/5 year old daughter. Sailed through pregnancy with no complications, however towards the end I suffered severe pre-eclampsia, complications with c section and baby had to go into special care unit.  I've got through it with no long lasting damage other then I've now got under active thyroid.  I'm getting broody and wondered if, considering complications with first pregnancy (which I've been told wasn't ness to do with diabetes as that was well controlled throughout) If I should risk it again as I'd love another baby.  Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Rita, I'm sorry, I can't answer your question but just wanted to welcome you to the forum  Hopefully, someone will be along with more useful information soon!


----------



## am64 (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome from me aswell ..im sure some of our mums will come in and give you advice


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Rita,

Some of our past members have suffered from pre-eclampsia and gone on to have second babies (including the lady who started the thread), have a read of the following:

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=30714


----------



## Cleo (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum  
I'm also a type one and my son will be 5 months tomorrow  I didn't have pre eclampsia during my pregnancy so can't offer any words of wisdom on that front, all I can suggest is to have a chat with your consultant.  I'm sure s/he will be able to guide you and give you some good advice.  
Good luck x


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 29, 2014)

I had pre-eclampsia when I was pregnant with my daughter. I got it very very early at 23 weeks. I only managed to get go 31 and a half weeks and then they decided my daughter needed to be born as I was in a bad way and so was my daughter. What we did when we were contemplating a second child was to contact our GP, who referred us back to the hospital for advice. The consultant was very good and very knowledgable about pre-eclampsia and told me that it would be more than likely I would have pre-eclampsia again in a 2nd pregnancy. He gave us his opinion and some advice and left it to us to make a decision about another baby. For me personally the risks were too big and we decided not to have another baby. The consultant also told us that some people go on to have other children and the pre-eclampsia doesn't come back. I would suggest you have a word with your GP and see what they say.


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Rita,

I had pre-eclampsia with my first although I had it right at the end of her pregnancy so it didn't cause any real problems. I also had it with my second and I had all the symptoms from 35 weeks I had to go in to hospital to be monitored most days as I already had the history of having had it. I got admitted at 37+6 with it and I had him the day after by csection. I was allowed to go home after 2 days with two types of blood pressure tablets but then I was readmitted the following day after a midwife checked my bp and it was through the roof. I spent the next 6 days in hospital with high bp. I spent about 3 months after his birth on bp tablets . I was always told as I'd had it with my first there was more chance I would get it again and more severe. I would do it all again to have my little boy but I won't be having a third!


----------



## newbs (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, I had pre-eclampsia with my first daughter from 35 weeks into the pregnancy, was monitored closely and had a natural labour at 38 weeks, the day before I was to be induced.  I was told 50/50 that it would happen again and we decided to go ahead and have a second child.  Thankfully I did not develop pre-eclampsia again - although had a more traumatic birth requiring a c-section under general anaesthetic.  No 2 pregnancies are the same and hopefully it will not happen again for you.


----------

